# Ga16i performance upgrades



## joaoesp16 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi! I have a sunny n13 Hatch and I would like to make It a bit more powerful. I cant find much info about performance upgrades for the Ga16i. I already have iridium spark plugs, performance spark wires and 2.3" de-cated stainless steel exhaust. I Will change ignition timing to 10. Next step Will be a machined flywheel but I don't know How much weight should I take from It... I also want to install 2 Weber 36 or 40 carbs with custom manifold but I don't know what is the best Air efficiency design for the Engine. Also heard about a eurocam but I don't have any information related to Power gains from the dealer, neither where to get reinforced Valve lifters and heavy duty cam Springs. Any information from someone who has done the same Will be Very helpfull. Regards!


----------



## Ivan26 (Mar 6, 2018)

*GA16i Updgrades*

Hi Joseph,

There are some upgrade you can do to your GA16i. You can port and polish the head and that will do an increase of response on the throttle. The best upgrade on that engine is going to MPI. You can go to any junkyard and pickup a b13 or b14 intake manifold, ECU, O2 sensor, and all the sensors on the intake side. The B14 intake is better because of the airflow. you can just slap the intake in without any flange. By doing this your MPG will be way better and you will add some HP (idk how many but the difference is noticeable). If you want to do this even better you can do this, look for a everything from a SR20 (MAF, ECU, TB, injectors, sensors just as with the GA16de but keeping the GA16DE intake. On the GA16DE you can install Honda civic D16 pistons (Yes, Honda) and you will bump up the compression. You will have to bore the block 1mm but I'm not sure if this also works on the GA16i... 
A header also will help. With all of this mods you will feel a big difference.


----------

